

Show HN: SubNotify.me – Job Alerts for Substitute Teachers - task_queue
http://www.subnotify.me/about

======
task_queue
Wrote this for my girlfriend and mom, both are substitute teachers. Helped the
former land a full-time position at a school down the road. Thought other
people might find it useful.

It hooks into AesopOnline, a teacher placement agency that many districts
around the country use, to send SMS and email notifications as new jobs become
available.

I built it on Python 3 and Flask, writing message queues and such from the
ground up as a learning experience. Slapped a Bootstrap front-end on it and
called it a day (not really it's never finished).

